
Deconstructing the evidence-based  discourse in health sciences (2006) [pdf] - randomname2
https://www.ucl.ac.uk/Pharmacology/dc-bits/holmes-deconstruction-ebhc-06.pdf
======
mdomans
This is beyond moronic.

